# My 7-string telecaster



## rebell82 (Jun 18, 2010)

I´m almost finished with my 7-string telecaster. The neck is from a Universe, but i replaced the green inlays with mother of pearl ones. Bridge from some ibanez.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

wow, thats sick man, i always wanted a 7 string tele, the ones from agile seem promising, might get one!


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 18, 2010)

sick man!


----------



## adaman (Jun 18, 2010)

That looks amazing man, where did you get the body?


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thx! The body is some cheap random alder body, but if i would build one again i would build my own body. Had to fill all original cavitys and make my own.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh my freakin' god I WANT IT.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks nice man! 

For the record the bridge is the Lo-TRS 7.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 18, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> I´m almost finished with my 7-string telecaster. The neck is from a Universe, but i replaced the green inlays with mother of pearl ones. Bridge from some ibanez.



I'm really starting to get hot and heavy over the way tele bodies look... particularly the way you've done it (very tasteful). It has this eery look about it which is reminiscent of 50's and 60's Americana (it is a tele after all) but then that sinister, cutting juxtaposition of the matte black on the white. Very nice stuff.


----------



## dis89 (Jun 19, 2010)

now thats a win!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 19, 2010)

would be GOTM material i my humble opinion!!!!


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks to you all! It´s comments like these that keeps me going.


----------



## Ilikejuice (Jun 19, 2010)

Telecaster...with Floyd?! That's absolutely badass!!!


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ilikejuice said:


> Telecaster...with Floyd?! That's absolutely badass!!!


Agree!!! Can you give us a link where did you get the body? and is that an Ibby neck???


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 19, 2010)

setsuna7 said:


> Agree!!! Can you give us a link where did you get the body? and is that an Ibby neck???



I got the body from a friend that had it lying around. It was originally a totally standard routed telebody. I had to fill up a lot of cavitys and route my own. If i would do it again, i would build my own body. Teles are not meant to house a floyd...  Looked like this back then:

http://200sx.kicks-ass.net/rebell82/img4b9e61419323e.jpg

Yes, its a Ibanez neck from a Universe.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Man!!!!!!!!! It's so Fugly it's incredible that you made it so AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 19, 2010)

That is SO awesome!! Your 7-string Tele is FULL OF WIN!!  I'll take a Tele any day over a strat-style guitar.

A few days ago, I inquired with a local builder of bluechip Tele copies (Logan Custom Guitars) about having him make me a 7-string Thinline Tele with humbuckers. It would be a bit pricey (Bob Logan has only done 6-strings, but he said he might be willing to give it a try). If I only had enough cash.........


----------



## ephrion (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh my god, that is beautiful!! I want a 7 string telecaster!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks great !


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2010)

Jesus H. Christ! 

That is a sweet friggin' guitar, man! We need high res pics, STAT.


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 19, 2010)

Once again thanks! It´s always fun to get credit for all the work put into this! 

Will try to get some hi-res pics when i find the battery charger for my camera. 

And for those interested the whole build hasnt cost me more than about 300-350$. The parts have been collected for over a year. Old parts from friends and so on. But it still turned out to be my favourite guitar!


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 19, 2010)

This is as hi-res as i can get now. Better pictures next week.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks badass! you're making my 7-string tele GAS worse D:


----------



## shogunate (Jun 19, 2010)

There's been a lot of tele love recently, among the metal community  Lots of customs and frankenstein builds etc. The Ibanez headstock really gives the body an edge to it, I like it a lot 

Now take it into a GC and see how many purists flame you for the buckers, trem and nearly flat board  and melt their faces


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 19, 2010)

shogunate said:


> There's been a lot of tele love recently, among the metal community  Lots of customs and frankenstein builds etc. The Ibanez headstock really gives the body an edge to it, I like it a lot
> 
> Now take it into a GC and see how many purists flame you for the buckers, trem and nearly flat board  and melt their faces



Thx!  I had an idea of carving out a tele headstock, but when it all came together i changed my mind. I think the ibanez headstock fits the overall result. 

My english sucks a bit, so have to explain what a GC is?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 19, 2010)

Guitar Center 

I keep coming back to this thread, that thing is just so AWESOME


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 19, 2010)

Man that's the best home made/mod guitar I've seen on here in quite sometime and I never thought I'd say that about a tele with a floyd!

BTW Did you base the finish on the Stef Carpenter ESP tele?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks great dude!


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 19, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> Man that's the best home made/mod guitar I've seen on here in quite sometime and I never thought I'd say that about a tele with a floyd!
> 
> BTW Did you base the finish on the Stef Carpenter ESP tele?



Thx! I never expected this interest! Here in sweden people just thinks i´m retarded putting a floyd on a tele... 

I actually saw i a picture of a black ESP tele with white binding that i liked, but that one had gloss finish and tuneomatic bridge. Might have been Carpenters.

And of course thx to you all that like it! Warms my heart!


----------



## fuzzboy (Jun 19, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> would be GOTM material i my humble opinion!!!!



Indeed!

Great job on the tele, dude!


----------



## shogunate (Jun 19, 2010)

Like VicerExciser, I've peeked at this thing a few times 

Don't let anyone dog you for that guitar man, it is SICK  Reminds me of the tele that just got made for the guitarists in Diablo Swing Orchestra, and they are way more metal with a tele than most people with "metal" guitars. RAWK AWN!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 19, 2010)

shit man, I can`t belive that a UV neck could looks so freakin good with a tele body, nice mix


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 20, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> Man that's the best home made/mod guitar I've seen on here in quite sometime and I never thought I'd say that about a tele with a floyd!


 
No kidding! Awesome guitar. I am usually "blah" about Teles in general, but yours is very cool!


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 20, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> Thx! I never expected this interest! Here in sweden people just thinks i´m retarded putting a floyd on a tele...
> 
> I actually saw i a picture of a black ESP tele with white binding that i liked, but that one had gloss finish and tuneomatic bridge. Might have been Carpenters.
> 
> And of course thx to you all that like it! Warms my heart!



This is the SC tele Electric Sound Products


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Once again thanks to you all! Its fun to get this response!  I am already drawing up my next build in my head! 

Triple-J: That link seem to be dead.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 20, 2010)

You sir, are full of win, that tele looks so classy and the Universe necks matches it perfectly.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 20, 2010)

this is what you were meant to see


----------



## Murmel (Jun 20, 2010)

Guys, we don't have any Guitar Centers in Sweden 

But we have waaaay to many Epiphones/Gibsons and Fenders in our stores... There is a lack of metal guitars..

Jävla fint bygge i alla fall


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 20, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Guys, we don't have any Guitar Centers in Sweden
> 
> But we have waaaay to many Epiphones/Gibsons and Fenders in our stores... There is a lack of metal guitars..
> 
> *Jävla fint bygge i alla fall *



Jag håller med!


----------



## CptMcKay (Jun 20, 2010)

That is one of the coolest guitars I've ever seen.


EVER.


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Haha! Kul med lite svenskar här också! 

That´s the one i was inspired by, but i remember it having gloss finish. And the pickup placement looks retarded.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jun 20, 2010)

Very cool, dude !


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2010)

wow


----------



## playstopause (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, freaking cool guitar. Sexy as hell.


----------



## sublevel (Jun 20, 2010)

I WANT ONE


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 21, 2010)

Jävla läcker gitarr!


----------



## synrgy (Jun 21, 2010)

DO WANT.


----------



## TomParenteau (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn cool guitar! Did you start with a 6-string body? I wish you had shown work in progress photos. I am interested in seeing how people make 6-string bodies into 7s, as that's what I plan to do for my next project guitar.

I don't see anything wrong with having a Floyd on a Tele. It works for John 5, and makes for a unique & versatile shred machine!


----------



## eyebanez333 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ilikejuice said:


> Telecaster...with Floyd?! That's absolutely badass!!!


 
This is exactly what I thought when I saw the pics 

Awesome guitar dude!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking absolutely awesome, mate! Keep us posted!


----------



## IconW (Jun 21, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks to you all! I love this forum! 

Yes, i started out with an ordinary 6-string body. I have som pictures from the build that i can upload later, but it´s not that interesting. I simply just widened the neck pocket, and moved it a bit to the left(seen from the front), plugged the original holes, and drilled new ones. 

The routing for the floyd was a big pain in the ass, since i made the measurments when i was i bit drunk, and it got waaaay of to the left...  I had to cut out pieces of wood, glue in, and route all over again. I guess i learned the hard way. 

And by the way i dont have access to any fancy woodshop. The whole build took place on my balcony and in my livingroom. I think my neighbours hate me by now...


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 21, 2010)

The first failed floydrouting... 






Some testmounting...






Painted the headstock in the same finish as the body.






Painting the body on the balcony.






Baking the paint in the oven... 

Will look for more pictures later. Time to make some dinner.


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 21, 2010)

Did you use a router? I'm building a guitar soon, and I'm trying to decide whether I should get a router or not... I already have a dremel, a power drill and a power saw.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 21, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Did you use a router? I'm building a guitar soon, and I'm trying to decide whether I should get a router or not... I already have a dremel, a power drill and a power saw.



You could probably make due with the router attachment for the dremel.


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, i used a router. Saves a shitload of time, but you can turn the body to crap in seconds if you´re not careful. This was actually the first time i used a router, but i practised on some old chair first.


----------



## Riffer (Jun 22, 2010)

DIBS if you want to get rid of it.


----------



## TomParenteau (Jun 22, 2010)

"Not that interesting?" These builds & modifications are my favorite part of this forum!

7s bring out the inventiveness in people because there are relatively few parts available. I get a kick out of how it turns a regular player into a machinist or engineer. "...the mother of invention."

PS
I'm a sucker for matching headstock face. Nice touch.


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 22, 2010)

Riffer: You got it! But now it feels like i´ll be taking it with me to the grave. 

TomPerverteau: That´s true! In the 6-string world most builders follow some kind of unwritten laws. Thanks for the compliment!

I wanna use this guitar in the studio soon, and since my control plate does´nt wanna arrive, i had to make something temporary. The plate is made from a piece of a laptop that bluescreened on me, and got smashed to pieces and thrown from the balcony. 






The 2 LED´s is just fur fun, to show which pickup is active, then pickup selector and a killswitch. The OUTPUT jack(happy now, Tom?  )will be moved later sometime, but now i just wanna play the damn thing. The absence of volume and tone controls is intentionally, since i never use them anyway.


----------



## german7 (Jun 22, 2010)

beautifull guitar dude!!


----------



## Gren (Jun 22, 2010)

Sick tele. I like the tone hole 

EDIT: Only saw first pictures with the unused cavity, it looks great now!


----------



## TomParenteau (Jun 23, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> The OUTPUT jack(happy now, Tom?  )will be moved later sometime, but now i just wanna play the damn thing.


 
Yup.


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wired the electronics today. Now i´m gonna sit alone in my "studio" and just play for a while. This is the climax of every build!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 23, 2010)

great shot!!!


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 23, 2010)

After some adjustments it plays like a fucking dream. The UV-neck is absolutely lovely and the EMG´s sounds so brutal.


----------



## sex_art (Jun 23, 2010)

haha it's a work of art, good going mate!! you should leave it as it is! every unique


----------



## Poho (Jun 25, 2010)

what an odd yet TOTALLY AWESOME thing to have. it looks SOOO sick man.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 25, 2010)

That is the greatest combination of anything I've ever seen! Awesome way to take a Tele and make it your own.

Original and delicious.


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks to you all! I´m extremely happy with it! I think that with some more time and adjustments, this will turn out to my favourite guitar of all times!


----------



## DethCaek (Jun 25, 2010)

Fantastic job. I think with my first build I'm going 7 string tele.


----------



## Invader (Jun 25, 2010)

Indeed, a nice mod and great job executing it! The only thing that bothers me is that trem, is it a lo-trs?


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 25, 2010)

DethCaek: Do it! 

Invader: Thanks! Yes, it is a lo-trs. Of course a lo-pro would have been nicer, but this is what i could find. It´s a small market here in sweden for such parts. And i´m pleased with it this far. Stays in tune even after insane divebombs.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 25, 2010)

haha, you did what i want for my next custom project: a tele 7-string with an ibanez neck. good to see something in person i have in mind for so long, awesome!!!



i'll go for a white paint job if i ever get into the project.


----------



## rebell82 (Jun 25, 2010)

shitsøn;2034506 said:


> haha, you did what i want for my next custom project: a tele 7-string with an ibanez neck. good to see something in person i have in mind for so long, awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i'll go for a white paint job if i ever get into the project.



Haha! It´s a small world. 

I actually considered white paint with black binding, but ended up with this. I am looking for one more UV-neck, and make one white too.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 25, 2010)

killer plan, go for it!


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 3, 2010)

A final but important detail. A decal.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jul 3, 2010)

you should try a patent and go into production!


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 10, 2010)

Someone wanted a soundsample, and i was writing some shit today. My mic pre-amp seems to commited suicide, so i could´nt mic my amp, so its recorded with guitar rig 4.

http://www.upload-mp3.com/files/210721_665m3/soltest.mp3


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 10, 2010)

"access denied"


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oops. Working now?


----------



## sublevel (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice keep it up and your tele is pure inspiration.


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 12, 2010)

sublevel said:


> Nice keep it up and your tele is pure inspiration.



Thx! A new build is taking form in my head now. Just waiting for som free time to get started.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jul 13, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> Thx! A new build is taking form in my head now. Just waiting for som free time to get started.


thanks for the inspiration. i hope you don't mind, but i changed my custom body last minute to be a tele.


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 13, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> A final but important detail. A decal.


first, i want to say that this guitar is BEAUTIFUL. a brilliant build and something i wish i could do.

second, I know that's the Fender F, but it looks like a 7, so it's a DUAL SYMBOL.


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 13, 2010)

kingpinMS3 said:


> thanks for the inspiration. i hope you don't mind, but i changed my custom body last minute to be a tele.



Of course i dont mind.  Hope you'll be satisfied with yours!


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 13, 2010)

TreKita said:


> first, i want to say that this guitar is BEAUTIFUL. a brilliant build and something i wish i could do.
> 
> second, I know that's the Fender F, but it looks like a 7, so it's a DUAL SYMBOL.



Thank you for the kind words!  That was the plan with the F! Glad someone got it!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 13, 2010)

Excellent guitar dude. You did an awesome job!


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 13, 2010)

argh, this has torn it for me.

I'm gonns go and build one.

when i get paid at the end of summer, I'm buying a warmoth Tele body and I'm gonna route it a little so that the neck from my douglas fits in, and I'm gonna do a little Frankensteining, because this is just TOO awesome


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 13, 2010)

TreKita said:


> argh, this has torn it for me.
> 
> I'm gonns go and build one.
> 
> when i get paid at the end of summer, I'm buying a warmoth Tele body and I'm gonna route it a little so that the neck from my douglas fits in, and I'm gonna do a little Frankensteining, because this is just TOO awesome


Damn dude, I'm planning on something similar! I was wondering if it's possible... I think I'll stick around and see how yours is coming together before I'll try it myself though


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 13, 2010)

It´s feels freakin awesome to have inspired more people to build!  The world will become a better place with more custom builds. Go for it!


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 14, 2010)

haha, I'll have to take it really slow though, i know NOTHING of building.

and just so i know: what dould I do if i route the body too much? is ther a way to fill it back in?

*Guitar build absolute noob*


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 14, 2010)

This was my first more serious build too, and i managed to route like i retard so i had to glue in pieces of wood and do it again...  Learn by doing. Start with something cheap.


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 14, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> This was my first more serious build too, and i managed to route like i retard so i had to glue in pieces of wood and do it again...  Learn by doing. Start with something cheap.


 well, a warmoth body and my Douglas pieces should do it.

also, you gotta show me how you set-up that side-panel or better yet, shoot it my way if you're replacing it.

i want to do that to ALL my guitars, because that is awesome BEYOND WORDS.


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 14, 2010)

Do you mean the binding on the body?


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 14, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> Do you mean the binding on the body?


 the uh.... control panl thing, with the LEDs. and pickup selectors. it looks so plain yet the design is sleek and really cool. I'm very new to custom guitars but i have never seen that before and i think it's awesome


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 14, 2010)

Aha, now i get it!  Nothing advanced really. Can draw you a wiring diagram tomorrow.


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 14, 2010)

rebell82 said:


> Aha, now i get it!  Nothing advanced really. Can draw you a wiring diagram tomorrow.


 you are the coolest. 

Rep for you, good sir.


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 14, 2010)

TreKita said:


> you are the coolest.
> 
> Rep for you, good sir.



No problem. Happy to help!


----------



## XBetrayedX (Jul 14, 2010)

where are the controls?


----------



## youheardme (Jul 14, 2010)

THIS is a thing of beauty!


----------



## rebell82 (Jul 14, 2010)

XBetrayedX: I have no controls. Just 2 switches. One for power on/off, and one for selecting pickup. I never use volume or tone-controls, so i left them out.

youheardme: Thank you!


----------



## rebell82 (Aug 28, 2010)

Since the paintjob sucked last time, this one is being slaughtered again and repainted. This time black gloss finish...


----------



## Necromechanical (Aug 29, 2010)

Very sexy


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome! Tele's are the only single cut I ever liked the feel of. 7 string, trem, 24 fret, love it! Nice project!


----------



## dolingerjacob (Aug 29, 2010)

nice dude.


----------

